# One Pin Sight?



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys! Just wanted to know which one is the best! I've been looking at getting one for 3D shoots, just wanted to see if you guys have had experiences with them. I want to get one for under $160 bucks! I'm shootin' a four pin right now and wanted to know if buying a one pin sight would make a big difference! Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I was wondering the same, I also have a four pin but was wondering if one pin would be better, would use it for uniting tho, people say that it's less distracting, only have one pin and that you use it like a gun (the non adjustable ones) and just compensate, but yeah, I right there with you


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

Are you looking for a target one pin sight or a hunting one pin sight?

Only con of a one pin sight for hunting is that you will have to move it while a deer is approaching you. As we all know I deer can be at 50yds one minute and then at 12yds the next. Other than that though they are great because you never have to worry about using the wrong pin as long as you have your yardage set right.


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

Honker-Konker said:


> Are you looking for a target one pin sight or a hunting one pin sight?
> 
> Only con of a one pin sight for hunting is that you will have to move it while a deer is approaching you. As we all know I deer can be at 50yds one minute and then at 12yds the next. Other than that though they are great because you never have to worry about using the wrong pin as long as you have your yardage set right.


I was lookin' for a cheap[er] target one. I'm not going to do a lot of hunting, just mainly 3D.


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

When hunting I leave mine at about 25 yards and aim a little high or low depending on the distance of the animal. With today's bows there's not much of a trick to doing that since they shoot extremely flat.

Having never shot archery competitively I couldn't say for sure but aren't you not allowed to make adjustments to your sight during competition? Or aren't there at least restrictions on that?

I did switch from a 3-pin to a single pin earlier this year and I really like it. I'm very happy with the switch. I initially tried a HHA ($160) sight but returned it and purchased a Trophy Ridge Pursuit ($55) and am every bit as pleased with the Trophy Ridge.


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

Check out Cartel sights. They have a good selection and I'm sure you will find something you like.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a HHA. It is the cheapest one...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

for 3-d I'd say a HHA is a good sight. I have one, I cant remember which one it is, but it's got the adjustable brightness to it and has the regular slide design and not the fancy turn wheel which is on the more expensive ones. I'm sure you can get one of the near top end ones used here in the classifieds for as mcuh as a brand new one that's maybe towards their lower end sights. but if you do that you'll have to have a parent or someone over 18 to do it since minors cant do any sort of business on archerytalk, buying or selling.

I know I lie my HHA but I'm going to a multi-pin w/ the floating bottom pin ordeal for 3-d.

now dont even try using one for hunting imo. you dont have enough time to range the deer, then adjust your sight, then have him move again by the time u did that and then have to readjust it again instead of just using a different pin.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the HHA slider model. It is very handy, I really like it.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Take a look at a CBE Tek-Hunter with a single pin scope. Just saw one in the classifieds for around your budget. I have a HHA on my Z7 and a CBE on my Pulse. I like the CBE better for 3D because it is lighter, has more vertical range, and it sits out in front of the bow farther.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

HHA optimizer lite is the best deal $100. Adjustable sight


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

The only problem is as a bowhunter do you really want to have to adjust that dial when you spook a deer and he runs another 10 yards and stops? Thats the only reason i dont shoot it. Other than situations like that, theyre pretty sweet


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> The only problem is as a bowhunter do you really want to have to adjust that dial when you spook a deer and he runs another 10 yards and stops? Thats the only reason i dont shoot it. Other than situations like that, theyre pretty sweet


very true, i was wondering that, thats when you would have to compensate, and not have a real confident shot, or if the deer ends up walking in closer than you expected, but all the same


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

WUAnonymous said:


> very true, i was wondering that, thats when you would have to compensate, and not have a real confident shot, or if the deer ends up walking in closer than you expected, but all the same


True - for hunting, but the OP was asking about 3D.

I didn't have any trouble with deer when using my HHA. Up in a tree stand and a simple turn of a dial. The deer never notices. But when I was turkey hunting this spring was the only time I had wished I had a multi-pin sight. I may swap out the scope on my HHA for one of their 3-pin scopes. That way I will have the adjustability as well as a couple options to choose from at full draw!


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

What class do you plan on shooting? If hunter class you can't use a slider if your going open I would say the CBE tek target or you can good used ones in the classifieds


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

kw1 said:


> What class do you plan on shooting? If hunter class you can't use a slider if your going open I would say the CBE tek target or you can good used ones in the classifieds


I will be shooting Senior Eagle to Young Adult depending on the range and how far the stakes are from the target.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

To all the people saying it would t be good for hunting. I think it isnt very hard to slide the knob up or down. I dont tighten the knob anymore because it stays in place.


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> To all the people saying it would t be good for hunting. I think it isnt very hard to slide the knob up or down. I dont tighten the knob anymore because it stays in place.
> 
> 
> Not sent from my iPod touch...


Its hard when that deer moves another 10 yards and u have to let down to adjust it. Ive been there its hard.period.


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

extreme raptor ranger! I love mine for 3d


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Aim low. Shoot prior to it and learn how high or low to aim. 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> HHA optimizer lite is the best deal $100. Adjustable sight
> View attachment 1385073


Yep i love mine!!!! I used to have a tru-glo but found that the pins were to close even at long ranges, so i bought this and LOVE it!!! Its heavy but nice for longer range and very very accurate.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i like the hha's if you can get one on classifieds for around $90


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Its hard when that deer moves another 10 yards and u have to let down to adjust it. Ive been there its hard.period.
> 
> 
> >-FLETCH-->


get the new hha fx series which is a 3 pin slider. you sight in 20-40 and then slide your house and use your 40yd pin for longer ranges marked on tapes


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well if you feel more comfortable shooting multiple pins for 3d thats what you should do. I use a htm badboy hunter for 3d have 3 pins 1,20-25 the other for 30 and i also have a spare set to the bottom incase something happens.Of coarse you wont be beating alot of the better one pin shooters its just what you feel comfortable with and ass long as you are making improvements along the way.


----------



## mathewsmatt 1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I wont make much difference w/ 3-d imo unless youre wanting exact yardage increments, or just do it the good ol way and compensate with your pins, which isnt hard at all.

but if you insist on getting a 1 pin sight get an HHA, you can get a really good one for under $160, and find some used here on AT pretty cheap also.


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

As long as your shooting pretty fast you will be ok with a single pin hunting. I can shoot out to 30 yards without adjusting and 40 yards is about 4 inches low. But honestly you wont get many shots past 30 yards in the woods. And if you do just aim a little high. But if your shooting a slow, low poundage bow then i would not recommend a single pin.


----------

